# النظام العالمي للهواتف النقاله gsm شرح مفصل عنه



## saif alkhafaji (9 مايو 2014)

*شبكة ال**GSM 
**ما معنى*
*GSM ? 
**كلمة** GSM **أختصار لـ** Global System for Mobile Communication **و إذا اردنا*

*ان نترجمها حرفيا الى العربي**فهي تعني النظام العالمي للأتصال المتحرك (الجوال), و هي الشبكة الحاليه المتوافقة**المواصفات في جميع بلدان العالم** .
**كيف تعملشبكة ال** GSM ? 
**مقدمة*

*:
**هذا**القسم سوف نشرح فيه كيفية عمل شبكة ال** GSM , **هذه الكيفيه متوافقه للشبكات التي تعمل**على تردد 900 ميغا هيرتز** GSM900**او التي تعمل على 1800 ميغا هيرتز** GSM1800 **او 1900**ميغا هيرتز** GSM1900 **لان البنيه التحتيه للشبكة بالضبط متشابهه** .
**أجزاء الشبكة** :
**لكى تفهم كيفية عمل شبكة ال** GSM **من الضروري عليك ان تعرف مكونات الشبكة , و**التي تتكون من عدة أجزاءتعمل مع بعضها , هيا بنا لنتعرف على هذه الأجزاء**:
1- **المحطة المتحركة** Mobile station , 
**وهي عباره عن جزئين*​*​الهاتف المتحرك (الجوال) و يسمى ME Mobile Equipment 
البطاقة الذكيه ( الشريحه ) و تسمى SIM Subscriber Identity Module
2- النظام الفرعي للمحطة أساسيه Base Station SubSystem
و هي عبارة عن مجموعه من :
المحطات الفرعيه BTS Base Terminal Station 
وتسمى ايضا Base Transceiver Stationاو ما يعرف بالهوائيات و القنواتالمتواجده في الميدان , ال BTS يحتوي على جهاز الارسال/الاستقبال الذي يعرف لناالخاليه التي سوف تعطي جهاز الموبايل (الجوال) اشارة الراديو التي سوف يرسل ويستقبل عليها , الBTS مربوط مع ال BSC الذي سوف نشرحه لاحقا .
يجب علينا اننرتب ال BTS's بشكل يمكنا من تكوين خلايا .كل BTS يخدم خلية ,اى مكان على سطح الارضيمكن ان يغطى بخليه او عدة خلايا . ان ابعد نقطة يستطيع ان تغطيها وحدة ال BTS تقريبا 8 كم و تكون عادة في الاماكن الخارجيه الغير مزحومه مثل القرى او ضواحيالمدن .
ال BTS النموذجي يغطي زاويه قدرها 120 درجه , اذا نحتاج الى 3 BTS's لتغطية 360 درجة .
مراقب المحطات الفرعيه BSC Base Station controllers
و هيالتي تدير موارد اتصال الراديو ل BTS واحد او عدة BTS's, تتعامل مع اعداد قناةالراديو , و نظام قفز (وثب ) التردداتfrequency Hopping و التسليم من خليه لاخرىبمعنى اعطاء الموبايل (الجوال) تردد جديد عندما يغير خليته او موقعهHandovers , فياكثر الاحيان سوف تجد BSC و عدة BTS's في نفس الموقع , لنقل على سطح احدى البنايات .
3- محطة النظام الفرعي للشبكة NSS Network Station SubSystem 
و هو يعتبرالعقل للشبكة , و تكمن فيه انظمة الفواتير و خدمة توجيه الاتصال الى الشبكات المرادتحقيق الاتصال معها ... الخ 
فالكثير ممن يعيشون بيننا الان يستخدمون وسيلة الاتصال بل ويحملوها معهم حيثما ذهبوا ليقوم احدهم بإستخدام وضغـط مجموعة من الازرارلطلب مجموعة من الارقام تختص برقم خط شخص ما محدد دون غيرة من الاشخاص الاخرين وفىأماكن ما قد تبعد بينهم الاف الاميال او الكيلو مترات فيتم الإتصال فيما بينهما فىاقل من جزء من الثانية الواحدة لتبادل الحديث فيما بينهم – كيف تم هذا؟!! من الجديربالذكرأنة لم يخطر ببال احد لحظة ما واحدة او يفكركيفما تمت عملية الاتصال وبهذةالسرعة الفائقة ؟!! كى نضع تفسيرآ علميآ عمليآ مبسطآ ليـتـثـنى من خلا لة معرفةكيفية اتمام ذالك الا تصال عليك ان تتخيل شكل هيكلى لشجرة بها مجموعات من الاوراقوالافرع الرئيسية والافرع الثانوية لتلك الشجرة لكل ورقة منها ترتيبآ برقـم معـينخاص بها دون سا ئرغيرها من الاوراق ولافرع تلك الشجرة ارقام خاصة بها دون سائرغيرها من الافرع الرئيسية والافرع الثانوية حيث تحتاج تلك الاوراق لوصول الماءاليها من الارض - فـإذا تم إختيار ورقة محددة من تلك الاوراق لمعرفة وتبين كيفيةوصول الماء اليها من الارض لإكتشفنا بديهيآ ان الماء يتخذ ويسلك مسارآ محددآ للوصوللتلك الورقة المختارة بواسطة وعبر جذور وجذع تلك الشجرة , ثم الفرع الرئيسى من ذالكالجذع ، ثم الفرع الثانوى من ذالك الفرع الرئيسى والمؤدى الى تلك الورقة المحددةحيث نلاحظ ان الماء سلك واتخذ مسارآ هيكلى متتالى الترتيب وايضآ قد مر واتخذ وسطآليمر من خلا لة وسرعة معينة مرتبطة بزمن ليشكل مسارآ هيكلى للمرور والوصول إليهاونتبين أن الماء فى هذا المثال التخيلى يماثل ويناظرالاشارات والاوامرالالكترونية signals التى تعتمدعلىعمليةالاتصال
. 
الاوامر ORDERS
- الاوامر تكونمتتالية لتكون مسارآ هيكلى للوصول الى الهدف المطلوب . 
ومن السابق يتضح انعملية الاتصال هى مجموعة من الاوامر المتتالية الترتيب والتى تتخذ وتكون مسارآمحددآ للوصول لهدف محدد والتى تسير وتعمل بواسطة تيار كهربى وتحمل على موجات ترددية frequency waves لتكتسب سرعتها فى الانتشار عبر اسلاك wire أو موجات لاسلكية wireless frequency وعبر بوابات منطقية للوصول لأمر محدد لفتحة وتشغيلة بعد تكوينمسارة بواسطة مجموعة الارقام الخاصة بخط معين والتى تتمثل فى الرقم الهاتفى subscriber number ( رقم المشترك ) دون سائر غيرة من الاوامر حيث تقوم الدوائرالمنطقية الالكترونية بعملها كبوابات لتشغيل الامر المطلوب وهكذا حيث تتكرر تلكالعملية فى كل مرة يتم فيها الضغط على مفتاح معين لتكوين باقى المسارالهيكلى بواسطةمجموعة الارقام التى تتمثل فى رقم الخط التليفونى أو الهاتفى ( رقم المشترك ).
هذا الشكل الهيكلى التخيلى هو مسار مجموعة مكونة من الاوامر المتتاليةالمفتوحة التى تشكل مسارآ من ذالك الهيكل للوصول لهدف محدد من الاوامر الاخرى التىتليها وتنتمى الى ما قبلها من الاوامر الثانوية والتى تنتمى بدورها الى ما قبلها منالاوامر الرئيسية 
فإن كل أمر من تلك الاوامر يحتوى على الاوامر من الرقم (0) الى الرقم ( 9 ) لنحصل فى النهاية على تكوين وبناء هيكلى منظم ذو سعة تكفى أعدادهائلة من الخطوط ، وبناء على ما تقدم نتبين أن
عملية الا تصال تتم عن طريقمجموعة من الاوامرالكودية المحددة المتتالية بالترتيب إذا ما أجرينا إتصالآ دوليآأو محليآ داخل الدولة لتكون على النحوالتالى .
1- الامر الخاص بالكود الدولى ( 00 أو + ). 2- الاوامر الخاصة بكود الدولة والمدينةالمرادة . 3- الامر الخاص بكودالزيرو ( المباشر) إذا كان الاتصال محليآ داخل الدولة للا تصال بمشترك فى إحدىمحافظاتها . 4- الاوامر الخاصة بكود المحافظة. 5- الاوامر الخاصة بكودالسنترال اوالبدالة الهاتفية المسئولة عن المناطق المنشأة فيها. 6- الاوامر الخاصة بكودالتسلسل الرقمى للمشتركين من الرقم( ---- ) الى الرقم ( ---- ) فمثلآ إذا كانالسنترال ذو سعة 60 الف خط فإن التسلسل الرقمى للمشتركين يبدا من الرقم (00000) الىالرقم (60000). 
7- أمر كود المشترك المحدد المنحصر ما بين الرقم(00000) والرقم (60000) .
اى ان كود الدولة + كود المدينة + كود السنترال + كود التسلسل الرقمىلسعة السنترال او البدالة الهاتفية تمثل ( رقم الخط المطلوب ) لتشكل مسار مفتوحمنها لبناء هيكلى منظم من مجموعات كبيرة جدآ من الاكواد إذا كان الاتصال دوليآوبالمثل فإن كود المحافظة + كود السنترال + كود التسلسل الرقمى يمثل رقم الخطالمطلوب إذا كان الا تصال محلى داخل الدولة .
لكن الامرالتشغـيلى لفتح مسارالهدفلم ينتهى بعـد عند هذا الحد من الوصول لا تمام عملية الا تصال فلابد أن تخضع مساراتالاوامر تلك الى وسط أو وسيلة إنتقال تسير من خلالها حيث تحمل الاوامر والموجاتالصوتية audio والموجات المرئية على موجات ترددية اعـلى منها لتكتسب خواصهاوسرعـتها فى الا نتتشار ليتم تعـديلها modulation وكشفها detector وإستخلاصها فيمابعـد كوسيلة إنتقال عـبر موجات لاسلكية wireless waves تبث فى الفضاء space بواسطةالا قـمارالصناعـية satellite stations او موجات الميكروويف microwave ( موجاتعالية التردد ) أوشبكة إتصال ارضية والتى تتمثل فى النحو التالى: 1- الكارتاتالالكترونية ووحدات الذاكرةmemories وخطوط ربط المواصلة ومحطات ربط الفايبر fibre بواسطة كابلات فايبر الليزر ( كابلات من الفايبر جلاس اى الالياف الضوئية لنقل شعاعالليزر المحمل بالمعلومات المراد نقلها فى ان واحد ) حيث تنتقل الاشارة التليفونية signal من جهاز تليفون الطالب call الى السنترال الذى يتبعة خلال كوابل نحاسية الىمحطة الارسال tx station فى صورة اشارة سمعـية لتمر تلك الاشارة الى المعـدلاتالرقمية ثم الى المجمع الذى يحتوى على عدد من الخطوط ذات تردد منخفض على خط واحدبتردد اعلى ثم الى المرسل الضوئى بمحطة الارسال tx station لتحويلها لاشارة ضوئيةلتمر وتنتقل عبر كوابل الالياف الضوئية fibre cabe ( لحمل شعاع الليزر ) والتىتعتمد على خصائص إنتشار الضوء فى الالياف الضوئية لمسافات بعيدة لمحطة الاستقبال rx stationالمقابلة بسنترال آخر لتمر الاشارة بالكاشف الضوئى وكاشف التجميع ثم كاشفالتعديل الرقمى لإعادتها الى إشارات سمعـية audio من جديد لتنتقل عبر وحدات التجارب test- ثم الى غرف التفتيش عن اللحامات والتوصيلات ومجمعات الكوابل 3- الكابينة 4- البكس 5- جهاز تليفون المشترك للخط المطلوب subscriber telephone.
لتتم عمليةالاتصال فيما بينهم لتبادل الحديث أو المعلومات بصورة مبسطة وفائقة السرعة وتناظرهاتطبيقات أخرى مفيدة .
تطبيقات للاوامر(المخططات الهيكلية)
المخططات الهيكليةتتمثل فى 
1- العناوين ADDRESS .
مثال – تحديد عنوان هدف لسرعة الوصول الية .
حيث يمكن الوصول للهدف المطلوب على النحو التالى كالا تى : 
1- الدولة 2- المحافظة 3- المدينة او الحى او المنطقة 4- الشارع الرئيسى 5- الشارع الفرعى 6- رقمالعقار 7- رقم الطابق 8- رقم المنزل . ....... وهكذا حتى الوصول للهدف .
2- قواعد البيانات والمعلومات DATA .
مثال – سرعة الوصول الى ملف أو مستند أوصور أومحاضرة أو موضوع.
حيث يمكن الوصول لموضوع محدد على سبيل المثال كالاتى 1- المصدر 2- تاريخ الاصدار 3- رقم العدد 4- الباب 5- الفصل 6- الموضوع أو المحاضرة أو الدرس. ...... وهكذا حتى الوصول للهدف.
3- الإ تصالات COMMUNICTIONS
مثال – غايةالسرعة الفا ئقة للإ تصال بمواقع الا نترنت أو بخط شخص محدد .
حيث تتم عملية الاتصالات فى لحظات وبسرعة فا ئقة عن طريق مجموعة من الاوامرالكودية المحددة المتتاليةلمخطط هيكلى لتشكل مسارآ محددآ يمثل رقم خط أو موقع بريد الكترونى خاصبمشترك.
ملاحظة :- كل هذه الاوامر المتتالية تخضع الى اعمال فنية وتركيبات إنشائية لتحقيق سرعة الوصول الى الهدف المطلوب لعملية الا تصال فلابد من توافر شبكةإتصال وهى إما لاسلكية wireless أو
عن طريق محطات الاقمار الصناعية satellite stationsأو محطات الميكروويف microwave stationsأو الشبكات الارضية
التشفير - الترميز CODE
يمكن الدخول على أنظمة المعلومات والإ تصالات لإستراق السمع أوالمعلومات عـبر إتصال هاتفى أو شبكات الانترنت أو المحطات المخصصة لاهداف عديدةومتنوعة وإقتضت الضرورة وضع نظم وبرامج حماية لدى كل من المرسل والمسقبل المرادحماية او تخصيص نظام الاتصال لديهم وهى عبارة عن شفرة كودية طويلة من مساراتالاوامرالمتتالية السابقة الذكر بواسطة برامج سوفت وير softwareوتركيبات إنشائيةمثل أجهزة الاستقبال reciiever التى تقوم بفك الشفرة decoder لفتح مسار امر محدد معمحطة المرسل بواسطة بطاقات card ذو شريحة الكترونية رقيقة او كروت رقمية والتىتنتشر إنتشارآ واسعآ فى مجال الاتصالات الهاتفية وتنقسم الشفرة الكودية المكونة منمسارات الاوامر المتتالية الى جزئين 1- جزء منها معـلن general يمكن للمتدخل أنيعرفة تمامآ ولايمكنة الاستفادة منة 2- جزء خاص جدا top in secret غير معـلن لايعرفة سوى متبادلى المعلومات أو الحديث .
لكى نتخذ تشبيهآ مبسطآ توضيحيآ علىسبيل المثال فقط لتنفيذ عملية التشفير ولما كانت الاوامر المتتالية تمثل رقم خط أوموقع إنترنت محدد لمخطط هيكلى لفتحة والدخول علية حيث تتخذ شكل اشارات كهربية ذاتتردد تناظر سرعتة فى الانتشار عبر وسط ناقـل لتلك الاشارات أو الترددت المنخفضةالتى تحمل على تردد واحد أعلى منها فإننا بذالك وبعد مرحلة الكشف detection عنالترددات الاصلية المنخفضة بعد تحويلها واستخلاصها مرة أخرى لطبيعتها الاصلية بعدمرحلة الكشف نكون قد وصلنا الى أن عملية التشفير والتحويل تمت عن طريق إضافة وتحميلمجموعات من الاشارات أو الاوامر الخاصة ( الجزء الخاص الغير معلن ) والتى تمثل كودخط معين خاص على إشارة واحدة لتردد أعلى منها ( الجزء العام المعلن ) وبذالك نكونقد اطلنا عملية التشفير ليتم تقسيمها الى جزئين معلن وخاص فهناك تطبيق عملى مناظريوضح نوعآ بسيط من أنواع عملية التشفير وهو المركزات.

المركزات DIGITAL LINE

يستخدم نظام المركزات لفـض بعـض الاخـتـناقات بالكابينة المكتظةللتغـلب عـلى مشاكل السـعة والحجم بتحميل وتركيزمجموعة من الخطوط على خط DIGITAL واحد فقط ثم إعادة تلك الخطوط مرة اخرى لطبيعتها الاصلية بعـد مرحلة الكشف detection بواسطة وحدة الـREMOT UNIT لذيادة سعة الكابينة المكتظة بأقل عدد منالموصلات bear الموجودة بها 
و يتكون ايضا من اجزاء اخرى و هي 
مركز تبديل (تحويل ) مكالمات الموبايل (الجوال)MSC Mobile Switching Center 
ويعمل كبدالةاعتيادية مثل المتواجدة في نظام الهواتف السلكية بالاضافه الى ان المركز يوفر جميعالوظائف التي يحتاجها الموبايل (الجوال) مثل:
هل الموبايل مسجل مع الشبكه او مايعرف بالـ Registration 
و ايضا التخويل و هل الموبايل مصرح له باستخدام الشبكةاو ما يسمى بال Authentication , 
ايضا يقدم وظيفة تحديث موقع الموبايل (الجوال) في الشبكة او ما يعرف بال Location Updating 
و التسليم بين ال BTS's و ما يعرفبال HandOvers 
و يقدم لنا وظيفة توجيه او تحويل الاتصال للمشتركين المتجولين romaing subscriber 
الـ MSC يقدم لنا الاتصال و الربط مع الشبكات المحليهالثابته مثل شبكة مقسم الهواتف السلكي PTSN او الشبكة الرقمية للخدمات المتكاملة ISDN .
لغة التخاطب بين هذه الخدمات في الشبكه هي النظام الاشاري رقم سبعه اومايعرف بال Signalling System number 7 SS7 و هي ايضا في الشبكات السلكيه كمقسمالهاتف .
هذا المركز هو النظام الذي تتحدث اليه جميع ال BSC's.
سجل المقرالرئيسي (الموطن) HLR Home Location Register 
و هو عبارة عن سجل دائم تحفظ فيهالاعدادات الخاصه لكل مشترك للتمكين الشبكه من التحكم في الاتصال الخاص للمشتركمثلا هل المشترك محول مكالماته او هل عنده خدمة الانتظار او الخ و ايضا يوفر سجلمخزن فيه مكان الموبايل (الجوال) الحالي , الشبكه تحتوي على HLR واحد , ولكن يمكنان نوزع عدة HLR's بمعنى انهن متماثلات .
سجل مقر الزوار VLR Visitor Location Register 
وهو عباره عن سجل مؤقت تحفظ فيه الاعدادت الضروريه لتشغيل الموبايل (الجوال) , الموبايل (الجوال) دائما يتحدث الى ال VLR , كلMSC يحتوي على VLR
مركز التخويل AuC Authentication Center
هذا هو مركز الامن للشبكة الذييعطي الاوامر بالتخويل للموبايل ( الجوال) بإستخدام الشبكة 
سجل تعريف الاجهزة EIR Equipment Identity Register 
و هو عباره عن قاعدة معلومات لكل ارقامالتعريف لجهاز الوبايل ( الجوال) , و هو عبارة عن رقم يوضع داخل الجهاز من قبلالشركة المصنعه له و كل جهاز في العالم له رقم خاص به و هو ما يسمى با IMEI
تعريف جهاز المتحرك العالمي International Mobile Equipment Identity
وهذا السجل يتوي على ثلاث اقسم او قوائم , القائمة البيضاء او ما يعرفبال White list و هي الاجهزة المصرحه باستخدام الشبكة و القائمه السوداء Black List و هي الاجهزة الغير مصرح لها بإستخدام الشبكه و القائمه الرماديه Gray List وهيالتي ليست من القوائم الاخرى
لمحة عن IMEI :
هو رقم خاص لكل جهاز موبايل (جوال) ME يوضع بواسطة المصنع , هذا الرقم يرسل مع كل اتصال يعمله الموبايل (الجوال) الى الشبكه و هو عادة يكتب خلف بطارية الجهاز و يتكون من النمطالتالي
X X X X X X - X X - X X X X X X - X 
TAC - FAC - SNR - CD
TAC: type approval code 
FAC : final assembly code 
SNR: serial number 
CD: check digit 
ولكن تم تغيير النمط الحالي من قبل اتحاد الاتصالات العالمي ITU الى التالي
X X X X X X X X -X X X X X X - X
TAC - SNR - CD
ويمكن اننجده ايضا بهذا النمط IMEISV و ال SV software version تعني نسخة البرنامج
X X X X X X X X X - X X X X X X - X - X X 
TAC - SNR - CD -SVN
SVN software version noumber
لمحة عن تعريف المشترك IMSI International Mobile Subscriber Identity 
هو عبارة عن رقم خاص لكل بطاقة (شريحه) و هو ليس رقم الموبايل (الجوال) الذي يتم الاتصال بواسطته , هو رقم اقرب الى رقم الشبكه و هو يحتوي غالباعلى 15 خانه كالنمط التالي
X X X - X X - X X X X X X X X X X 
MCC - MNC - MSIN 
MCC: mobile country code كود الدوله 
MNC : mobile network code كودالشبكه التي اشتريت منها بطاقتك (شريحتك) بعض الاحيان يكون من ثلاث ارقام خاصه فيامريكا الشماليه
MSIN: mobile station identification numbe رقم تعريف المحطةالمتحركة (الموبايل)
هذا الرقم نحتاجه من اجل ان اى شبكة هاتف متحرك ارضيه PLMN Public land mobile network
تستطيع به ان تتعرف على الموبايل و اذا كان خاصة غيرمشترك معها بحيث تقدم له الخدمات التي يكون مخول بها من قبل شبكته الام . 
المكونات الاساسيه للشبكه قد تعرفنا عليها وبقي علينا ان نعرف
كيف تعمل شبكةال GSM ?
عندما نشغل جهاز الموبايل (الجوال)MS فإنه يحاول ان يتصل بالشبكه , علىامل ان تسمح له او تخوله الشبكة من استخدام مواردها .
هذا يمكن ان يحدث بالنسبهلشبكتك الام او حتى اذا كنت في حالة تجوال roaming و تستخدم خدمات شبكه غير شبكتكالام .
ان جهاز الموبايل (الجوال) MS يعمل هذا الشى بالاتصال مع ال BTS الموجودفي نفس المكان او بمعنى اخر ال BTS المغطي لهذه المنطقه المتواجد بها الموبايل .
تقوم ال BTS's بشكل اعتيادي ببث (ارسال) الترددات و ذلك لتمكين الموبايل MS منالتقاط الاشارة الاقوى .
و هذا التغيير في ال BTS لا يحدث هكذا و انما الموبايل MS يقيس قوة الاشارة فاذا وجد اشارة افضل من التي هو عليها يرسل القياس الى ال BTS و ال BTS بدوره يرسلها الى ال BSC الذي هو مراقب لل BTS's و يرى اذا كان هذاالتغيير في ال BTS ممكن يحوله او يسلم الموبايل الى ال BTS الجديد و هذي الطريقهتسمى ال Handover . و لكن اذا ال BTS الجديد لا يتبع ال BSC الحالي فانه يرفع الامرالى MSC لأخذ الاجراء المناسب و هو بالاتصال بال BSC الجديد و تسليم الموبايل ال BTS الجديد لان ال BSC لا يستطيع التحدث BSC اخر, اذا الموبايل غير BSC وغير ال BTS و هذه عادة تحصل عندما نكون في وسيله من وسائل النقل كالسياره فنغير الاثنين معا . في كلتا الحالتين الموبايل MS و ال BSC/MSC يعملون مع بعض لعمل التسليم Handover بشكل سلس, الشبكه تعمل على حجز قناة في ال BTS الجديد لتمكين التسليم Handover وحتى ان كنا اثناء مكالمه .
للاتصال القادم علينا بمعنى اذا اراد احد ان يتصلعليك من الضروري ان تعرف الشبكة اين يتواجد الموبايل (الجوال) MS و تحت اىMSC و اى BSC و اى BTS لكى تتمكن الشبكة من ايصال المكالمه اليك , هنا نتعرف على اهمية ال HLR سجل الموطن , VLR سجل الزوار .
ان ال HLR يخبرنا عن ال VLR و ماذا يعرف؟
اين الموبايل (الجوال) MS ؟
أن ال VLR يحتوي على ما يسمى بال LAC Location Area Code كود المناطق و هو عباره عن كود للمناطق التي تغطيها كل خليه او مجموعه منالخلايا .
ال VLR ينشأ صفحة تحتوي معلومات عن الموبايل MS ويرسلها الى MSC و هذايحدث عندما يغير الموبايل موقعه من مكان الى اخر و ال MSC يحدث ال HLR بأخر موقعللموبايل .
الموبايل دائما يكون على اتصال مع ال PCH Paging channel لذلكالموبايل دائما يحصل على مكالمات و يستقبلها اذا الاتصال القادم الى الموبايل MS يبدأ دائما من عند HLR هذا التصال يحدث بسهوله لان كل شبكه تعرف اين HLR الخاص بهاو ايضا تعرف رقم الموبايل المشترك لديها MS و لهذا لانهتم الابهم فالاتصال يذهباليهم اولا و لايهتم في البدايه بموقع الموبايل MS الحالي لان التبديل او تحويلالمكالمه سوف يتم عن طريق MSC مثال على ذلك شخص يتصل من الصين على رقم موبايل فيهولندا و هذا الموبايل حاليا ليس في هولندا بل هو متواجد في اسبانيا كيف يتمالاتصال .؟؟؟؟
كالتالي .....
الشخص الذي في الصين سوف يتصل على رقم الموبايلفي هولندا 
الاتصال سوف يذهب ال شبكة الموبايل في هولندا وبالتحديد الى MSC 
و ال MSC سوف يخاطب ال HLR ماهو اخر تحديث لديك عن موقع الموبايل 
ال HLR سوف يخبره ان اخر معلومات لديه انه متواجد في اسبانيا على الشبكه الاسبانيه 
ياترى كيف عرف ال HLR ??? لان ال VLR اسبانيا التقط اشارة الموبايل الهولندي وحولها الى ال MSC الى الاسباني و بدوره حول المعلومات عن موقع الموبايل الى شبكتهالام في هولندا و الشبكه حفظت المعلومات الجديده في ال HLR .... 
ال MSC سوفيحول الاتصال الى الشبكة الاسبانيه 
وفي الشبكة الاسبانيه سوف يستلم ال MSC الاتصال و يحوله الى الموبايل الهولندي المتواجد في 
اسبانيا ..
اذا من هنااتضح لنا فائدة ال HLR و ال VLR 
النقطه الاخيره في هذا الدرس 
هو عندما نقومبإغلاق الموبايل MS , الشبكه سوف تتذكر اخر موقع كان متواجد فيه الموبايل MS 
اذا لم تتلقى الشبكه اى اشارة بأن الموبايل MS أُغلق فأنها تستمر بالاعتقاد انالموبايل يتصل على قناة تحديد الموقع PCH و لاتاكد من ذلك تقوم الشبكه بتحديد وقتيقوم فيه الموبايل MS بأرسل فيه رساله بانه متواجد على الشبكه .
هذا بشكلمبسط

تحياتي للجميع 
للامانه هذا الموضوع منقول من منتديات شكوماكو ​*


----------

